# Internet provider without need for spanish bank account?



## thesnowbird (Oct 6, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a reliable internet provider in Spain (Canary Islands) with a cheap tarif for a fiber connection? Problem is that many only accept costumers with a spanish bank account (which I do not want to have). Preferably just internet without landline or cell phone included. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thesnowbird said:


> Can anyone recommend a reliable internet provider in Spain (Canary Islands) with a cheap tarif for a fiber connection? Problem is that many only accept costumers with a spanish bank account (which I do not want to have). Preferably just internet without landline or cell phone included.
> Thanks in advance.


I don't know of any fibre internet provider which accepts a foreign bank account.

Perhaps someone else will.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't know any providers that will just do Internet without landline bundled in.

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> I don't know any providers that will just do Internet without landline bundled in.
> 
> Steve


I have fibre from Lowi with no landline. 
I used to have the same from Yoigo.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

There are plenty of internet providers that will give you fiber internet without a landline. (Simyo, Lowi, Digi, Amena, Tuenti, O2...) But I think you're going to find that they all require you to pay for it using direct debit from a Spanish bank account. You might consider getting a pre-paid data plan for a mobile and using it as a hot spot.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

thesnowbird said:


> Can anyone recommend a reliable internet provider in Spain (Canary Islands) with a cheap tarif for a fiber connection? Problem is that many only accept costumers with a spanish bank account (which I do not want to have). Preferably just internet without landline or cell phone included.
> Thanks in advance.


Can't you use an internet bank like N26. They give you a spanish iban so you can use it for direct debits, standing orders etc.There is no monthly fees on it, and it has an excellent exchange rate system as well.(I think it uses wise)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mark427 said:


> Can't you use an internet bank like N26. They give you a spanish iban so you can use it for direct debits, standing orders etc.There is no monthly fees on it, and it has an excellent exchange rate system as well.(I think it uses wise)


Are you sure they give you a Spanish IBAN? We've discussed this on another thread. Their website says it's a German one.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> I don't know any providers that will just do Internet without landline bundled in.
> 
> Steve


We've had internet only (no landline or mobiles included) from a purely local provider for several years. Curently costs €19.90 per month for 300mbps, unlimited downloads.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> Are you sure they give you a Spanish IBAN? We've discussed this on another thread. Their website says it's a German one.





Alcalaina said:


> Are you sure they give you a Spanish IBAN? We've discussed this on another thread. Their website says it's a German one.


yes their site says you get a spanish iban.








N26 for expats: open a bank account in Spain


Open your bank account in Spain from your smartphone in an easy, paperless signup process.




n26.com


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mark427 said:


> yes their site says you get a spanish iban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but in the small print it says you have to be resident in Spain to get a Spanish IBAN. Do you know any non-residents who use it?


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> Looks good but in the small print it says you have to be resident in Spain to get a Spanish IBAN. Do you know any non-residents who use it?


Sorry I dont. I was under the impression as long as you had a spanish address for them to post the card to that would be sufficient. You could always just try applying to see if that is the case. It may be possible to get it sent to an airbnb address when your their on holiday if you dont have your own property.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark427 said:


> Sorry I dont. I was under the impression as long as you had a spanish address for them to post the card to that would be sufficient. You could always just try applying to see if that is the case. It may be possible to get it sent to an airbnb address when your their on holiday if you dont have your own property.


That's my experience too. I got my N26 before my residency came through with TIE. Yes, you just need a Spanish address to which your debit card will be sent. Took about a week.


----------



## thesnowbird (Oct 6, 2021)

Lynn R said:


> We've had internet only (no landline or mobiles included) from a purely local provider for several years. Curently costs €19.90 per month for 300mbps, unlimited downloads.


That‘s exactly what I want. So if anyone knows a non-local (or local canarian) provider which accepts non-spanish bank accounts and has such an offer please let me know.

With regard to a N26 bank account. I have thought about that too, I am just reluctant to have a seperate bank account solely for my internet provider. And N26 could one day suddenly be not for free anymore.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

you could see if starlink reaches down there - a little expensive though


----------



## badImage (Jun 11, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Looks good but in the small print it says you have to be resident in Spain to get a Spanish IBAN. Do you know any non-residents who use it?


Openbank, the german Santander "online branch", assigns ES-IBANs. If you want to switch to english on their homepage, you're redirected to their spanish branch in english. Perhaps worth a try?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

badImage said:


> Openbank, the german Santander "online branch", assigns ES-IBANs. If you want to switch to english on their homepage, you're redirected to their spanish branch in english. Perhaps worth a try?


I don't think OpenBank is German - they just launched there first many years ago. It is part of Spains Santander -be aware that there are many bad comments about their customer service.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I don't think OpenBank is German - they just launched there first many years ago. It is part of Spains Santander -be aware that there are many bad comments about their customer service.


I use OpenBank and so does my son, and we've never had one single problem with them. So I guess I don't know how good or bad their customer service is, since I've never needed to use it. But so far I'm a happy customer.


----------



## lard_ascending (Sep 16, 2020)

I've been an Openbank customer for many years. Never had any problems and have never paid a cent in charges.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

So now that we've all extolled teh virtues of our various banks - does anyone actually know of a fibre internet supplier which doesn't require an account with a Spanish bank?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiaxica said:


> So now that we've all extolled teh virtues of our various banks - does anyone actually know of a fibre internet supplier which doesn't require an account with a Spanish bank?


Yes, but it's in my local town - not even close to the canary islands ;-)


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, but it's in my local town - not even close to the canary islands ;-)


My internet is provided by Moviestar and is currently paid from my UK account. I keep meaning to switch it to my Deutche Bank Spain account but have not done so yet. It's been paid from the UK since mid 2019.


----------



## thesnowbird (Oct 6, 2021)

Do28 said:


> My internet is provided by Moviestar and is currently paid from my UK account. I keep meaning to switch it to my Deutche Bank Spain account but have not done so yet. It's been paid from the UK since mid 2019.


How did you you get Movistar to accept your foreign bank account for payment? Did you just go into a shop or negotiate everything by phone?


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

thesnowbird said:


> How did you you get Movistar to accept your foreign bank account for payment? Did you just go into a shop or negotiate everything by phone?


I just went into the shop signed up and used my UK IBAN euro account details and they have been taking payment since. I am not sure if they even noticed it was a UK one and just keyed in the details.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Do28 said:


> I just went into the shop signed up and used my UK IBAN euro account details and they have been taking payment since. I am not sure if they even noticed it was a UK one and just keyed in the details.


The fact that it's a euro account could be key...


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> The fact that it's a euro account could be key...


I doubt it, the IBAN does not identify the currency type of the account. If I took it from my GBP account the bank would still process it in Euro but charge me a fee!

All Movistar were interested in was an IBAN that the system would accept.


----------

